# Bye bye secretary



## iandg (5 Feb 2017)

Well that's me gone. Secretary of Hebridean CC since it formed in 2007. I've now said goodbye and stepped down from the role due to current work pressure


----------



## midlife (5 Feb 2017)

It's been going a month?

Shaun


----------



## iandg (5 Feb 2017)

midlife said:


> It's been going a month?
> 
> Shaun


oops 

typo edited


----------



## midlife (5 Feb 2017)

Ten years is enough for anybody. Enjoy the peace that comes when someone else is doing it 

Shaun


----------



## ufkacbln (5 Feb 2017)

wicker man said:


> oops
> 
> typo edited




I can see why you need a break...


----------



## iandg (5 Feb 2017)

Cunobelin said:


> I can see why you need a break...


Quite sad when I posted my intention to stand down but the AGM saw a lot of ill feeling between the roadies and the mountain bikers and I was quite relived to be stepping back tbh.


----------



## Pat "5mph" (5 Feb 2017)

wicker man said:


> the AGM saw a lot of ill feeling between the roadies and the mountain bikers


Wot, where they not waving at each other?


----------



## iandg (5 Feb 2017)

Pat "5mph" said:


> Wot, where they not waving at each other?


Long story - MTB crowd were complaining beacause there were only road events and that the road riders organised club runs, cafe rides and road training but weren't organising anything off road


----------



## CanucksTraveller (5 Feb 2017)

It might give you some extra enjoyment to step back and just do your riding again. 
I always enjoy your ride reports, keep up that good work that you do.


----------

